# Help



## Sorceress (Oct 10, 2008)

Setting up new tank it is a one gallon aquatic gardens got these plant bulbs and gravel for it yesterday was thinking leaving it running for a few weeks then testing the water 
Pet store says i do not need heater is this true i keep apt around 65 degrees in the winter but it gets pretty warm in the summer
any and all advice will be most appreciated


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

What are you planning on putting in it? Nothing will fit in a 1-gallon except for shrimp maybe. Or you could put a betta in, I guess, but I would not do that.


----------



## Sorceress (Oct 10, 2008)

yes i am thinking of a Betta unfortunately the one gallon is all my apt has room for 
the pet store owner said a Betta and a very small cat fish will fit into the tank as i showed it to her 
the store also says i don't need a heater for it 
i keep my apt at 65 in the winter and in the summer it gets around 70 to 80 in the apt
it has an undergravel filter


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

skip the catfish, just get a betta and change all the water once or twice a week. A betta will live without a heater, but be more active with one.


----------



## Sorceress (Oct 10, 2008)

no algae eater? i got two plant bulbs in the tank already but not growing as of yet and the spot i got it in will get lots of natural light in the summer right now using 4 watt bulb for light as it hard to find lights for this thing


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

One gallon is really too small for any algae eater but a snail. Just scrub the glass with a scrubber that you use only for this when you change the water.


----------



## Sorceress (Oct 10, 2008)

the algae eater the store showed me was a very tiny catfish going on tue for an apt so will be picking up a test kit any suggestions?

also how long to cycle a tank without suicide fish? i do have those plant bulbs that i put in when i filled tank


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't bother to cycle a 1 gallon tank, it will intermittently crash without warning. Just do 100% water changes twice a week.


----------



## Sorceress (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so no test kit?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

nope no need for a test kit if you change all of the water  I recommend a heater. They wont run you much electricity per month, for a 1G you can get a really small one and keep the temperature around 78-80.


----------



## Sorceress (Oct 10, 2008)

ok now when i do the water changes what do i have to do to get it ready for the fish and the only one i can find for a heater is a 5 gallon heater looks like i maybe doing some running around after my apt looking for a heater as there are only two petstores and a walmart and target in my area


----------

